# 1st wheelgun...updated with my firs 18 shots



## gma1320 (Apr 30, 2020)

I bought my 1st one revolver today.  Its a super blackhawk 44


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 30, 2020)

That is a hawgleg for sure.

Get some practice in.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 30, 2020)

Get ready to be addicted.


----------



## gma1320 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gator89 said:


> That is a hawgleg for sure.
> 
> Get some practice in.


Definitely,  ive shot 357's before but never a 44 so its gonna be a learning curve.


----------



## gma1320 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lilly001 said:


> Get ready to be addicted.


Haha i get happy tingles every time i buy a new gun now.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 30, 2020)

gma1320 said:


> Definitely,  ive shot 357's before but never a 44 so its gonna be a learning curve.


In that hog leg .44 will be nothing.
Just buy some cheap ammo to get the hang of it then look for “your load”.


----------



## gma1320 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lilly001 said:


> In that hog leg .44 will be nothing.
> Just buy some cheap ammo to get the hang of it then look for “your load”.


Yes sir thank you for the advice.


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2020)

.44 RemMag is one of my favorite cartridges.

I think you'll love the trigger of that one.  It'll break mighty clean & crisp.  You should be able to touch off some really impressive shot groupings at hunting distance.

It'll be fun practicing, too.

Even full flavored loads will be handled well with that gun.


----------



## fishfryer (May 1, 2020)

Lilly001 said:


> Get ready to be addicted.


x2


----------



## TJay (May 1, 2020)

Great revolvers!  I bought my first back in the late 70's, it was a Blackhawk in .357.  I really wanted the Colt SAA in the same display case but they wanted the the incredible (at that time) price of $700!


----------



## SASS249 (May 1, 2020)

If you reload I suggest you start with 44 special loads. Out of that gun they will be a delight to shoot and give low recoil. Once you get comfortable with them switching to 44 mag will be easier. If you do not reload now is the time to start. The 44 can be extremely versatile and you can load up or down for any situation.


----------



## bevills1 (May 2, 2020)

You can also buy 44 Special ammo to use for practice if you don't reload which another example of the versatility of this gun.


----------



## tcward (May 3, 2020)

Nothing like a good hawg leg! Got a Blackhawk in .41 mag and love it! You will be tickled with it!


----------



## Stroker (May 4, 2020)

Nice one. If you got that off of ODT I had my eye on it as well. Seller had a good price on it.


----------



## deermaster13 (May 4, 2020)

Congrats! You.Will be hooked now for sure.


----------



## gma1320 (May 4, 2020)

Stroker said:


> Nice one. If you got that off of ODT I had my eye on it as well. Seller had a good price on it.


I'm not sure what ODT is, i got it off the GON classifieds. It was a good price though.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2020)

gma1320 said:


> I bought my 1st one revolver today.  Its a super blackhawk 44View attachment 1014859


That's one you will never want to part with.


----------



## tcward (May 4, 2020)

gma1320 said:


> I'm not sure what ODT is, i got it off the GON classifieds. It was a good price though.


Outdoor Trader


----------



## biggdogg (May 7, 2020)

I have the same gun. Great shooter, but your knuckle on your middle finger will be sore after shooting full power rounds for too long. That square back trigger guard isn't very forgiving.


----------



## Dub (May 7, 2020)

biggdogg said:


> I have the same gun. Great shooter, but your knuckle on your middle finger will be sore after shooting full power rounds for too long. That square back trigger guard isn't very forgiving.




You said it, there.    I've had a couple sore knuckles from shooting a buddy's SB with that square guard.

He finally put some aftermarket grips on it that took care of it.  They are somewhat bulky and don't allow that nice roll that that the original grips did....but they took care of the knucklebuster. 


https://www.midwayusa.com/grips/br?...%7C1&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1&customerSelectedSort=False


----------



## antharper (May 7, 2020)

Get u some good hearing protection , nice gun !


----------



## gma1320 (May 9, 2020)

Gonna shoot it today, took the custom wood grip off that is in the picture and put a hogue grip on it. Will post pictures later of my terrible shooting.


----------



## gma1320 (May 9, 2020)

1st 6 shots at 15 yards.


2nd 6 shots 25 yards 3 misses 


3rd 6 shots 25 yards 2 misses


----------



## gma1320 (May 9, 2020)

antharper said:


> Get u some good hearing protection , nice gun !


Thank you, its fun to shoot, and definitely was prepared with hearing protection.


----------



## bucktail bob (Jun 19, 2020)

I got me one of those, congrats.  Use a solid rest at 15 yards, you will have a tighter group and you will know if you will need to make any adjustments.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 19, 2020)

Y’all just don’t know how to hold it yet.
Dig that back corner into your palm and reach for the trigger. Your middle finger will appreciate it.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 21, 2020)

Sure is purrty! Shooting with just hard sights?


----------



## gma1320 (Jun 26, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Sure is purrty! Shooting with just hard sights?


Thank you and yes, factory iron sights. Thinking of changing to some fiber optic sights though. These are purdy hard to see


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 9, 2020)

I doubt it will take 15 or 20 shots before he starts to flinch a little. A new shooter should limit him/her self to only 6 to 12 shots with heavy loads, at least for a month or two. To do otherwise could very well cause a flinch. That should be avoided at any cost as flinches can be hard to get rid of.
I have basically the same pistol except mine is blued. I bought mine in 1979 so I know firsthand how the effect from recoil accumulates after just a few shots.
I've found these pistols can be very accurate with the right loads. Often a few shots will be touching at 25 and 50 yards once you learn to shoot it.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Jul 29, 2020)

Back in the day I had a .357 S & W and a .44  Taurus Raging Bull. Practice, practice, practice, something you can do with all the indoor ranges.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Jul 29, 2020)

Darkhorse said:


> I doubt it will take 15 or 20 shots before he starts to flinch a little. A new shooter should limit him/her self to only 6 to 12 shots with heavy loads, at least for a month or two. To do otherwise could very well cause a flinch. That should be avoided at any cost as flinches can be hard to get rid of.
> I have basically the same pistol except mine is blued. I bought mine in 1979 so I know firsthand how the effect from recoil accumulates after just a few shots.
> I've found these pistols can be very accurate with the right loads. Often a few shots will be touching at 25 and 50 yards once you learn to shoot it.


You're right, and to think, there are guys out there shooting the .454 and up.  The .454 has 75 % more recoil than the .44.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 16, 2020)

Well tomorrow is the big day, gonna try it out if the right shot presents itself


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 16, 2020)

the way I learn not to flinch.

Have someone else load the gun, skipping a few cylinders. Make sure you can't or at least don't look at the gun or the cylinder. Sight at your target and practice a slow, controlled squeeze.  If you are flinching, it will be obvious when the gun gets jerked around and there is no pew pew.

after a few embarrassing 'shots' where the gun is practically thrown across the room, you will really concentrate on making sure you don't move and the gun will magically go boom and you will hit the target, right where you were aiming the whole time


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 17, 2020)

I use to shoot quite a bit with a Blackhawk, but got rid of most of them and started shooting the Redhawk.  It is a double action, with a better grip than the Blackhawk, which tends to walk around in your hand a bit after a few shots.  

Someone mentioned the .454 in a Super Blackhawk... the good thing about those is you can shoot .45LC in them for practice. And .45LC is available in several different power loadings in factory ammo.  You can get light cowboy loads, standard loads and heavier +P loads... then you can go full bore with the .454 loads.  That makes it a pretty versatile gun, even without handloading


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 23, 2020)

I have that same Blackhawk and really enjoy popping 44 specials through it.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm still trying for my 1st deer with it. So far no luck.


----------

